# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Очередной потоп в Минске

## JAHolper

В Минске снова потоп. Старые канализации не справляются с дождями. Смотрим фото и видео.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А в этом году на водных байках еще не рассекали по Немиге?

----------


## Sanych

Грозились же чиновники после прошлогоднего потопа всё наладить.

----------

